# Koi Brut im Aquarium oder große regenzisterne nutzen



## west303 (24. Mai 2020)

Hi
Ich bin an ein wenig laich gekommen 
2 00bis 400 stk 

nun habe ich schon einiges gelesen Fütterung und konstante Wasser Temperatur . Nur was kann ich für die ersten Anzucht Wochen als Becken benutzen ich habe ein 100 Liter aquarium oder eine ausgediente regen Zisterne hat 200 Liter . 

Was meint ihr was wäre besser 
Beim Aquarium wäre der Vorteil das ich die umgebungs Temperatur konstant halten kann und immer ein Blick drauf habe , Nachteil das Volumen .

bro der Zisterne bin ich Wetter abhängig
Aber mehr Volumen 

ich brauch euren Rat


----------



## Sanny219 (25. Mai 2020)

Also für die ersten Wochen reicht glaube ich ein 100L Aquarium. 

Habe aus Eiern meine Schubunkins gezogen und die sind jetzt 3 Wochen alt und eher noch so klein, dass sie selbst in 100L verloren wären... Kois wachsen zwar schneller, aber mit 100L bist Du für den Anfang gut aufgestellt.


----------



## Lion (25. Mai 2020)

hallo west303,
welchen Laich hast Du bekommen ?
hast Du einen Teich?


----------



## west303 (25. Mai 2020)

Der laich kommt von einer Fischzucht koi mix heist die Sammlung , ja ein Teich habe ich aber da sind große drin die fressen mir die auf . Habe heute durch Zufall ein 1000 Liter ibc bekommen werde den Nutzen . Weil den kann man immer gut brauchen karantaine usw.


----------



## west303 (25. Mai 2020)

Wie ich erfahren habe sind die alle schon 2 cm gros kein laich mehr . 
Ich habe noch ne Frage brauchen die eigentlich Sonnen Licht . Oder kann ich den ibc unter das schlepdach stellen ?


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2020)

Nicht ganz Dunkel, aber bisschen Schatten ist nicht schlecht


----------



## west303 (26. Mai 2020)

Super dann kann ich sie unters schlepp dach stellen.
wie haltet ihr die Temperatur auf 22 grad , habe schon was mit ner 400watt Heizung versucht klappt aber nicht so recht


----------



## west303 (27. Mai 2020)

So habe beide konstant auf 22 frage mich nun ob ich mit Hörer Temperatur bessere Ergebnisse erziele. Hat da wer schon Erfahrung mit ?


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2020)

Wenn die Temperatur höher ist dann ist das Wachstum schneller.


----------



## Whyatt (27. Mai 2020)

Also von den Goldfischen kann ich sagen dass bei 22 Grad das Wachstum gut ist, bei 24 noch etwas besser. 3-4mal am Tag füttern am besten Mischung von proteinhaltigen Pellets und Lebendfutter wenn es dir um Wachstum geht.
Wie viel Kw nimmt deine Heizung pro Tag?


----------



## west303 (27. Mai 2020)

300 Watt in Stunde bei lasst. 
Denke sind pro Becken 1 kw am Tag , also nicht so wild . Wenn außen Temperaturen passen ist die Heizung aus , war sie heute zu mindest am Tag


----------



## west303 (27. Mai 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn die Temperatur höher ist dann ist das Wachstum schneller.


Ok danke Leute dann gehe ich auf 24 hoch


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2020)

west303 schrieb:


> Ok danke Leute dann gehe ich auf 24 hoch


Bedenke aber bitte: um so höher die Temperatur, um so weniger kann das Wasser O2 aufnehmen. Um so schneller sie wachsen um so mehr O2 brauchen die Fische und auch die Bakis die ja die Giftstoffe umwandeln müssen. Das heißt es macht  Sinn bei den Temperaturen mit reinem Sauerstoff zu arbeiten und diesen an Stelle einer normalen Belüfterpumpe zu betreiben. Und auch immer eine Ersatzflasche bereit halten. 
Der Biofilter sollte dann auch relativ schnell nachwachsen, um so größer die kleinen werden. Oder du selektierst wöchentlich aus .....


----------



## west303 (28. Mai 2020)

Ja jetzt sind sie um die andert halb 
Habe eine Aquarium Filter von rhein-main drin der spült 500l die Stunde dazu eine belüfter Platte die auf 300 Liter gestellt , glaube ich . 
Dann bleib ich lieber bei meinen 21-22 grad 
Weil wo kriege ich günstig ne Sauerstoff Anlage her . Das ein wenig teuer für ein wenig Spaß oder?


----------



## west303 (29. Mai 2020)

Ich habe jetzt hin und wieder 1 toten in beiden Becken gefunden . Wasser Werte sind ok . Kann es sein das die Filter pumpen mit ausströmen zu stark sind ( 300) Liter die Stunde einmal bei 50 Fischen im 200l Becken 
Und den Rest in 500l , brauchen die nicht Mahl Ruhe , nicht das die sich verausgaben und dadurch sterben ?


----------



## Whyatt (29. Mai 2020)

Mach doch mal ein Bild oder Video von deinem Setup. Wieviel Fische hast du denn jetzt überhaupt? Stress ist natürlich ein Faktor der sich negativ auswirken kann.


----------



## west303 (29. Mai 2020)

Ok mach ich mal muss ich morgen machen ist etwas dunkel jetzt. Da sieht man nix der ibc steht drausen


----------



## west303 (30. Mai 2020)

So
Heute morgen 5 Tote auf einmal im IBC einer sieht gerade zerfledert aus 
Ich habe 2 Videos gemacht vom Setup Einmal das Aquarium mit 200l bei 21c und einmal den IBC bei 20,5c
und ich habe ein bild von meiner Fütterungsmenge gemacht in jeden Becken gibt es 3x Täglich eine Messerspitze vom special Futter




_View: https://youtu.be/ziTgFD1B2j8_





_View: https://youtu.be/BFmH2m3NfHQ_


Ich weis nicht was ich falsch mache bin ratlos ?


----------



## Whyatt (30. Mai 2020)

Ich denke im IBC ist der Föow nicht die Ursache.
Wie misst du die Wasserwerte? Stäbchen?
Wie viele auf den 500Litern?
Wie oft machst du Wasserwechsel und wieviele Liter?
Grüße


----------



## PeBo (30. Mai 2020)

west303 schrieb:


> einer sieht gerade zerfledert aus


Es gibt unter den kleinen auch Kannibalismus, besonders wenn die Größenunterschiede sehr ausgeprägt sind.

Gruß Peter


----------



## west303 (30. Mai 2020)

Hi
Was heißt Foöw?
Wasser Wechsel noch gar nicht wollte ich nach der ersten Woche machen , oder muss das täglich ? 

Wasserwerke mache ich mit dem JBL System Scan pro Stövchen App und eine gute i phone cam .

im ibc sindschätzungs weise 50 bis 100 
Drin die meisten sind im aqaruim hatte mich vertan . Da habe ich aber die wenigsten toten .


----------



## troll20 (30. Mai 2020)

Wie groß sind die jetzt?naja das Wasser im IBC sieht eher besch.... aus für die paar Fische. 

Was war den vorher da drin und wurde er ordentlich gereinigt???
Teilweise haben die u.a. Bleiche oder andere Chemikalien drin gelagert......


----------



## west303 (30. Mai 2020)

Das Wasser kommt aus dem großen Teich 
Das sieht im Moment so aus 

der ibc stammt aus der Lebens Mittel Produktion , ist nur einmal benutzt gewesen , war rezinus drin . Wurde vor Abholung einmal gereinigt . Und ich habe ihn von Hand noch 2 mal von innen gereinigt . Dann 4 mal mit Brunnen Wasser gespült Par Tage voll stehen lassen dann noch mal wieder ausgewaschen 
Und 2 mal mit Leitungswasser gespült dann karm am Dienstag das teichewasser  rein .

Die Fische sind 1,5 bis 2 cm groß .


----------



## troll20 (30. Mai 2020)

Ach darum sieht das Wasser so bräunlich aus  
Sollte also nicht die Ursache sein


----------



## west303 (30. Mai 2020)

Habe schon wieder ein Toten und den Tag über verteilt einzelne insgesamt 12 mittlerweile ich glaube es ist das Wasser , ich glaube ich Pump es ab und erneute besser . 
Kann doch nur das Teich Wasser sein


----------



## west303 (30. Mai 2020)

Ich glaub ich Versuch es mit Leitungswasser Wasser und Wasser aufbereitet. Vielleicht liegt es am Teich Wasser


----------



## Whyatt (30. Mai 2020)

Flow. Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.
Ich würde spätestens alle 2 Tage 2/3 Wasserwechsel machen mit Leitungswasser. Auf Temperatur beim Wasserwechsel achten.
__ Parasiten wären auch eine Möglichkeit. Wenn du im Teich Parasiten hättest würden diese mit dem Teichwasser übertragen werden. Vielleicht haben sie schon welche aus der Zucht wo du sie her hast mitgebracht.


----------



## west303 (30. Mai 2020)

Mist midifin dazu geben minimal ?


----------



## west303 (30. Mai 2020)

So Wasser ist gewechselt 100 Liter altes ist verblieben 300 Liter 20C sind drin . Sprudel Ball ist raus blass die Luft über die Pumpe und Filter mit ein . 
Habe dazu etwas Wasser aufbereitet mit zu gegeben .
Beim Medifin bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich es rein machen soll ? 

wieviel füttert ihr denn so 
Messer spitze 1 oder 2 oder 4 am Tag ?


----------



## Whyatt (30. Mai 2020)

3-4 mal am Tag so viel dass es in 20 Minuten aufgefressen ist.
Keine Medikation ohne Diagnose. Vorsorglich entwurmen kann man aber schon machen.
Vielleicht wirds mit den Wasserwechseln aber schon gut.


----------



## west303 (30. Mai 2020)

Ok dann warte ich erst mal ab 

wie siehst du den ob es weggefressen ist ich habe das Futter direkt vom Züchter mit gekauft 
Aber das ist ein so feines Pulver , das erkenne ich nicht auf dem Wasser . Aber mit Messer spitze bin ich da doch ausreichend oder ?


----------



## Whyatt (31. Mai 2020)

Es geht eher darum nicht zu viel zu füttern und damit das Wasser zu belasten. Ob es ausreichend ist kann ich so von weitem nicht beurteilen. Wenn die Wasserwerte passen dann ist das schon ok. Bei meinen Filtern dauert es immer mehr als einen Monat bis die richtig eingefahren sind und ich muss bei den vielen kleinen Fischen täglich WW machen um Ammionium und Nitrit im Rahmen zu halten. Dazu gehört auch täglich den Boden abzusaugen. Die Wasserqualität ist das Wichtigste. WW ist bei Goldfischen auch nötig da sie ein wachstumshemmendes Hormon abgeben. Ob das bei Karpfen auch so ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## west303 (31. Mai 2020)

Jo ok 
Danke für die Info , absaugen kann ich nicht dafür habe ich nix , aber den ww werde ich nun alle Tage machen . 
Ich glaube das Problem was die Fische gekillt hat hat meine Frau gestern durch Zufall entdeckt . Wir hatten drausen im ibc ganz viel Tote drin ,aber fast keine  im 200l Becken . 
Die ich hatte am Freitag im 200 Liter Becken 
Den Filter neu gemacht und auch den Filter schwam eingesetzt , im ibc war der Filter ohne schwamm drin . Gestern Abend sah sie das im 
200l Becken im Filter Fische sind .ich sage kann nicht sein habe doch unten über die ansaugung ein Filter Strumpf gemacht damit es nicht passiert , aber sie hatte recht ,ich den Filter geöffnet , und da sah ich das Unheil 
Beim Eheim 160 gibt es mittig hinten links und rech graue Rippen , von außen betrachtet da es wie Optik aus und waren auch zu , aber von innen was ich nicht gesehen hatte ist es da offen . Da sind die Fische rein und verendet. sie kamen ja nicht raus , es war ja der Schwamm drin. Aber beim ibc war kein Schwamm drinn da starben sie drin und wurden ausgespült .

so meine Vermutung im Moment 

Filter sind jezt zu bis oben , ich hoffe es passiert nix mehr .


----------



## west303 (3. Juni 2020)

So kurze Bilanz bis jetzt keine Toten mehr
Aber Probleme mit den Filter pumpen 
Stellenweise ist die ansaug Stürmung an den Pumpen so stark , das die Fische am Filter Strompf hängen bleiben ich , habe nun erst mal die Filter abgeschaltet , und habe nur luftausströmer drin .

meine Frage ist kann ich das dauerhaft machen , bis sie groß genug sind , oder muss ich mir andere Filter pumpen besorgen ?


----------



## Whyatt (3. Juni 2020)

Du müsstest die Wasserqualität sicherstellen. Ohne Filter müsstest du vermutlich jeden Tag 90% wasserwechsel machen um Ammonium und Nitrit in Zaum zu halten.


----------



## west303 (3. Juni 2020)

Ok danke für den Hinweis . ich werde noch mal andere Filter besorgen


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2020)

Besorg dir Filtermatten und wickel diese um die Filter. Damit wird die Ansaugfläche vergrößert und die Fische kommen besser gegen an.
Zusätzlich erhöhst du die Filter- und damit die Abbaufläche.


----------



## west303 (4. Juni 2020)

Danke das ich da nicht allein drauf gekommen bin . 

mal sehen wo ich die auf die Schnelle herbekomme


----------



## west303 (4. Juni 2020)

Geht auch der Filter von der Dunst Abzugs Haube aus der , Küche ist ein weises Filter flies


----------



## troll20 (4. Juni 2020)

Hast keinen Baumarkt mit Teichabteilung oder ein Aquarium- Laden in deiner Nähe?
Einfach dort die Filtermatten aus Schaumstoff holen. 
Wenn sie die nur in dick haben kann man sie auch mit dem Messer dünner schneiden.  Soll ja schließlich auch noch Wasser vo  dem kleinen Pümpchen angesaugt werden.
Alternativ kannst du es auch wie beim Patronenfilter machen. Den Schaumstoff mittig aufschneiden (nicht durchschneiden) und dem Filter an- / überziehen


----------



## west303 (4. Juni 2020)

War im Futter Haus vor Ort die hatten nix
Hagebau such nicht habe jetzt Filter flies von rossmann , rumgewickelt das Zeug ist wie Bettdecken Füllung , oder Teddy Füllung 
Da dann wider eine Strumpfhose Hose drüber ,
Nicht schön aber selten .


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2020)

Wenn noch Wasser durch geht, warum nicht. 
Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel oder so.


----------



## Sanny219 (23. Juli 2020)

Hey, prima Idee mit dem Strumpf! Meine Kleinen schaffen das schon.


----------



## west303 (23. Juli 2020)

Ich hab mittlerweile eine noch bessere Lösung 
Es gibt bei lidel im Gemüse Bereich feine Netz Beutel die sind super dafür kosten 50 Cent 
Als Ersatz für die Plastik Beutel sind das mehrere Obst Beutel haben ein schönen Kordelzug zum zu machen. Habe sie einmal leicht abgekocht fertig


----------



## Sanny219 (23. Juli 2020)

Wie alt sind Deine Kois jetzt?


----------



## west303 (23. Juli 2020)

Aus Ende April bis Mitte Mai cirka


----------

